# Property values in Maadi



## jjflorida (Jul 11, 2014)

Have property values in Maadi gone up or down in the last three years? I have a property
in Degla - near the American College - that I want to sell, but don't know if the time is right or if it would be better to wait. Any opinions/advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## Daprince86 (Sep 3, 2014)

I am in the same dilemma, I have a property in maadi on the ring road infront of shooting club. I've purchased it in 2011 for 900k. The market price today is 1.2 mill but their isn't a buyer in site.
If you get a price your happy with I'd say sell and reinvest in something more certain. But I must say I am not sure if your part of maadi is more in demand than my area. We still have too much construction in my area. I am currently constructing in heliopolis and selling with ease. Safer bet for me.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I always believed a house was worth only what someone would pay for it.. not what the estate agent says


----------



## telle sun (May 13, 2015)

*buyer in sight?*

I know this is several months late and despite being an expat I am not a member but I am looking to buy or rent a place. 
are either of you still looking to sell?


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Not sure if this is what you're after, but JLL puts out quarterly property market reports for Cairo Research


----------

